# Stardrops from Morrisons?



## T1000 (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi

Over on Briskoda a few of the members use a product called Stardrops from Morrisons supermarkets. Its a concentrated APC and some of them swear by it. Just wondered if anyone had used it on there wheels and if it can cause any damage?

Link to the site for all those chemists among us

http://www.thorntonross.com/household/stardrops.html

Cheers

Rich


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

They still make Stardrops? I remember my mother using that when I were nowt bu' a nipper 

It's just a general household cleaner, like Cif, Ajax Liquid, etc.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

STARDROPS contains the following ingredients:-
Aqua (water)
Sodium dodecylbenzene sulphonate
Alkyl ether sulphate
Alcohols C9-11 ethoxylated
Denatonium benzoate solution (Bitrex)
Parfum (perfume)
Dipentene (limonene)
2-bromo-2-nitropropane-1,3-diol (Bronopol)
Colourant


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

i use it around the house not the car!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Sounded like some kind of sweet to me. :lol:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> STARDROPS contains the following ingredients:-
> Aqua (water)
> Sodium dodecylbenzene sulphonate
> Alkyl ether sulphate
> ...


Asda says :Contains Bitrex® - Bitter taste - Better protection. Cleans Bright Without Dulling or Scratching. Stardrops cleans bright all round - inside and outside, without dulling or scratching. Baths, Carpets, Melamine, Cars, China, Floors, Fridges, Glassware, Hand Laundry, Hobs, Mirrors, Paintwork, Sinks, Tiles, Upholstery, Washing-up, UPVC Windows and Doors, Work Tops.

Swarfega high active detergent suggests : Versatile - ideal for use on kitchen utensils, cutlery and crockery, windows, walls and floors, work tops and vehicle bodywork

I'm tempted to give it a go........... on the nieghbours car


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.html?t=172073

quiet a disscusion on there...cant be bothered to read through it all


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

steveo3002 said:


> http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.html?t=172073
> 
> quiet a disscusion on there...cant be bothered to read through it all


I've been searching around, there is an intersting thread on carmechanics forum also. It's starting to look very tempting :thumb:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

under a pound , its gota be worth a go...even for household use


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

:lol: you young un's never heard of stardrops ,its the best thing round the house ,i've used it since the 70's :thumb: '


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

seems theres a range of other star*** products

seems its used for nearly anything?? what specific car jobs would it be for?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

xlfive said:


> :lol: you young un's never heard of stardrops ,its the best thing round the house ,i've used it since the 70's :thumb: '


I purchased a bottle today for the mighty sum of 58p for 600ml, seems you dilute it 1:300.
Gonna give it a try Sunday morning on a Pug 607


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

yeah i got a bottle last night , what do you plan to use it on?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

steveo3002 said:


> yeah i got a bottle last night , what do you plan to use it on?


He says the car is filthy , so will put 20ml+980ml in a pre sprayer and apply to wheels and lower section of car leave for 2 mins and rinse, then 25ml+275ml in the detergent bottle cover the car via the power washer leave for 2 mins, rinse , then depending on the results decide from there, I will take some pics before during and after though :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

steveo3002 said:


> yeah i got a bottle last night , what do you plan to use it on?


I only suspect it may not rinse as well as dedicated products, according to my litmus paper it is ph7 .


----------



## hissinsid (Nov 26, 2006)

Oooooof my mother and now (having being introduced to it by my mother) my wife use Stardrops around the house, its about 48p at ASDA i think. Brilliant on most surfaces around the house especially such as granite worktops. Major downside is it completely zaps all the oils from your skin and leaves your hands very dry. I have been around this product for years and would never use it as an APC as I think it would eat wax protection like a good 'un should it contact paintwork. However, I am only new to this!!

Stardrops shining bright, stardrops cleaning bright, stardrops does the trick in two ticks............(telly advert).


----------



## Scottex (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm a big fan of Stardrops for all sorts of jobs. Works great in the kitchen, without having to use those Mister Muscle type acid/bleach cleaners, that don't do anybody any good.

Occasionally use it diluted as a pre-cleaner and on alloy wheels. Value for money, its hard to beat and you get it anywhere.


----------

